# snaping ! help !



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm very worried, Kirby is 10months and has taken to snaping we'v had a very bad week with him here, he's humping everything in sight I'm wondering has this anything to do with the snaping ? at night when I go to put him to bed in the kitchen he turns very nasty I have a few little teeth marks on my hands
I need help !


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Has he been neutered?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

What do you mean snaping? Snapping at you?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Get a cheep lead and cut it to about 6" long and ata h it to his collar that way you can get a hold of him without getting to close. even keep the full length of the lead and just cut to loop handle off so it doent catch on anything. 

If he isnt nutered it may be something to concidder. is it just you he is snapping at or other members if the family. can you think of anything you are doing that could be triggering him to snap. sometimes they see something we dont relize we are doing. 

what food is he on and how much exoraise is he getting. 


has anything in the house, family ir rutien chainged that could be upsetting him.


is it possible he is playing and you are seeing it as aggression and he doesnt understand you dont like it.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

to all of the above, he's snapping at everyone that tries to move him out to the kitchen at night, I'v decided to have him neutered and his going in Thursday morning I'm hoping this will help with the humping and the snapping
I'v tried leaving a lead on him so its easier to take him out but even this has not helped so fingers crossed the neutering will help I'm so worried he'll bite the kids


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi mouse I don't want to worry you but I would take advice from a trainer before getting him neutered. 
Most behaviour issues should be dealt with before neutering a dog as sometimes it can make a problem a whole lot harder to get out of.
If you need help finding a good trainer/ behaviourist pm me and I can it you in touch with someone. 


http://www.apdt.co.uk/local_dog_trainers.asp


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it only wien your putting him f
to bed that he snapps or are there other times when he does it. what starts him off. is it you aproching him. 

can you give me a quick step by step on what happens both what you do and what he does. or better yet get someone to film what happens.

ita realy hard to give advice without seeing what happens. sometimes your too close and dont see something that somone els will. it can be the simpleest thing.


is he alowed on the furnicher. if so i would put an end to that now. 


does he run a out doging you while snapping or does he stay still and just lunge when you go near. the former ould be him trying to play even if he is growling, in his mind its a game. the latter is different and could mean a couple of thing. 


as much detale as possible will help with peaple giving advice.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try a trainor first behavurists can be dogy more oftten than nit the charge alot of momey for vey little practical help. and they normaly want all the momey up front.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Definately find a trainer first as nuetering can only solve so much. Hormones might be driving some of it, but there might be some behavioural issues too.

Have you done any training with him? I would definately recommend taking him to a good training class as I've found Vincent get more arrogant when he's bored, he definately needs to be stimulated mentally!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Only problem we have is when we'r putting him to bed at night, he's cosy on the couch and I suppose he likes it there I'v tried saying bed time now as this is what I'v always said but once I go close to him he just starts to snarl at me and if I put my hand to take him down he just just straight for bite, todays problem is he has started to pee on the legs of the chairs and is taking great interest in is pee

I should say up to this week hes been a very good dog wonderful to take for walks comes back when called sits when told bit mouthy but from what I'v read on here thats the norm


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

OK then he is just testing you, he has worked out he gets to stay on the couch longer if he snaps. 

i would change what you do. he has learned when you say bed time he is forced to move off the couch , so at least an hour before you know your putting him to bed get him off the couch and on the dog bed or even just the rug. this should help. as you can claim the couch and enforce that you decide where he goes and when. 

also maybe select a nice new tasty bed time treat. do make the going to bed bit something for him to looks forward to. but only use that treat for bed time so he sees it as a special one.


the cocking of the leg could be sorted by nutering but thats not always the case.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you think I should hold off on the nutering ? maybe try the above foe 2 weeks see how it goes ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

probably a good idea to hold off because when you nuter him you will fine it hard to be firm with him as you will feel sorry for him. 


i would also get into the habbit of just randomly getting him off the couch for no reason. then after a couple of minutes invite him back up. that way he also learns he can be kicked off the couch any time not just at bed time.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would do as Kendal suggested....but give it longer than two weeks....you need to insist on this behaviour untill it is second hand nature to him...you could be looking at 6 weeks plus before this is rectified.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice I'v put off taking him to the vet I'll keep you updated on how things are going 
again big thanks for your help


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I personally wouldn't hold off the neutering. Dexter was a dreadful humper and he stopped straight away after he was neutered, also he was beginning to mark his territory and that stopped too. 
I agree about the couch training, you could also offer him a treat as a reward for getting off then he associates it with something nice not just bedtime.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

update,
the last week had been great, I'v been very firm with him all the snapping has gone and things are going really good again I'm glad I held off on the neutering I think I just got into panic mood, our next big step is I will have to send him to a kennel for 11 days in Aug. while we'r on holidays I'm taking him there next Friday for a few hours hoping it won't be a shock when his left there for the 11 days, I'v spent months trying to find the perfect kennel,
babies are so much easier !
again thanks for all your advice I'd really be lost with out it also sorry I'm not on the site as much as I'd like to be I feel I take so much without giving back this is my busy period come September I will have alot more free time and will post more


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to hear things are better now. Well done you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Shirl, so glad Kirby responded so quickly! Sometimes they do just try it on, if you step up and take charge they soon give it up again. Well done. Enjoy your holiday, I am sure being a very cute Cockapoo will win him lots of extra cuddles while he is there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so glad to hear that you have seen a difference in such a short period of time! good on you and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all, just an update on Kirby, everything is going great tho hubby may not agree Kirby has done untold damage to the flower beds but I'm hoping that will stop, he had a blast at the kennels so much so I'm now trying to find dog friends for him. No more snapping and not so much humping tho I am still going to have him neutered soon, he's got a few matts but I expected this after all the rough and tumbling at the kennels so a haircut is due shortly 
now I have to get reading on here I'm way behind on all your posts


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad Kirby has settled down again and now it probably is a good time for neutering him. I am sure the flower bed thing will stop eventually.


----------

